# Film school admission vs. University admission



## gradstudent2010 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys,
         If one is admitted to the MFA film program, does that also mean the university itself will also admit you? 

The minimum score the university wants on the GRE is 1000. 

My questions is: If you scored less than a 1000 on the GRE, had a GPA of 3.0 and above the last years of undergrad, BUT got admitted to the MFA program, will the university accept you?


----------



## L@la (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are accepted into an MFA program, you are also accepted into the university.


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont understand that though. If the university says..."GRE results of a minimum score of 1000 are required for university and will not be waived". How can the university admit you if you didnt meet that score? Does the MFA film program have some pull over the university requirements if they do in fact admit you in their film program?


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 28, 2010)

Gradstudent2010,

I wouldn't worry to much. Just know that if a program really wants you they can make things happen. You might be on a probational standing until you complete a semester/quarter with a GPA of 3.0 or higher.

SilverLenz


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 28, 2010)

Grad Student:

Are you referring to FSU by chance? I have a similar fear because I was slightly below the 1000, but no one has said anything to me about it even though I was accepted. I hope it doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. I was only like 20 points away I believe, but still. It does say there are NO exceptions.


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Lydia,
          Yea im referring to FSU. I also have that fear. I didnt make the 1000 GRE score and the University Graduate Admissions Site says that the score is REQUIRED. Not only that but what if you do attend, take out your loans already (40k-50k), and then the University says.."we missed your GRE score requirement". So now you just wasted time and a ton of money...with no credibility. 

Thats why im asking about this issue.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 28, 2010)

Gradstudent..., 

Why don't you just call first thing tomorrow morning? That's the only way you will be sure that you have the correct answer.


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 28, 2010)

Grad student, if you do call tomorrow, tell me what they say!


----------



## LydiaVance (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Gradstudent2010:

I'm bumping this thread to tell you that I called up to FSU today about a topic unrelated to this thread. I asked about the GRE thing while I was on the phone with Ebonee. She said that if you had above a 3.0 GPA then your GRE score requirement doesn't matter.

I don't know if you had still been wondering about this or not, but if so, I hope this eases your mind!


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Lydia,
          Its all good! I also was told the same thing- that if you got a 3.0 GPA and above, you will be fine   So I am definitely happy!!!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2010)

> Originally posted by gradstudent2010:
> ...what if you do attend, take out your loans already (40k-50k), and then the University says.."we missed your GRE score requirement". So now you just wasted time and a ton of money...with no credibility...



This would never, ever happen. 

Never.  Once you're in, you're in.  In my admission year to USC's screenwriting program, I knew of two students who didn't meet the 1000/3.0 marks, but their creative portfolios got them in anyway.  They were on probationary status their first semester, I'm sure it's possible they could've gotten kicked out, but they did the work and kicked butt and didn't have to do progress reports after that one time.

No school will retract your admission like that.  You can't get your loans without them saying you go there.

And frankly, the GRE simply isn't that significant to admission to film school.

I'm glad you heard this from FSU yourself, but I just wanted to clarify this for future readers.

Grades and test scores are probably the least important aspect of an MFA application.  They want to see creativity, talent, and determination.  Not As in Geology lab or a mastery of trigonometry.



I think this post addresses an interesting part of film school, the part where you can't believe you're actually supposed to be there.  I still remember my first year, an MFA student who was about to graduate asked me if I felt like I belonged there yet...I admitted I felt just like you Gradstudent...like they would figure out they made a mistake and eject me after I'd already gotten there.  This wise soon-to-be graduate just laughed and told me that feeling, of confidence in your work, comes right before you leave...even though we all had enough confidence to apply, everyone is surprised they got in, too.  

Congrats on your acceptance.


----------

